
Google Hires Key Apple Chip Architect to Build Custom Chips for Pixel Phones - vthallam
http://variety.com/2017/digital/news/google-manu-gulati-pixel-chips-1202464014/
======
wonder_bread
Google must really be convinced smartphones are going to be turn-key for
efforts in AR & VR because spending all this money on a product platform
almost a decade old that they already have such a large presence in just seems
odd on the surface.

------
tartuffe78
I smell a lawsuit

